# Galleon 2.5 now available for download



## raianoat (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like version 2.5 is now available for download. This version includes a number of new features and bug fixes.
Version 2.5.0: 
---------------------- 
* Added iPhoto album display capability into Photos application 
* Increased album artwork size in music players (HD) 
* Fixed built-in Photos application to lay out the grid better for HD. 
* Fixed JPG image tag reading for Photos 
* Added a new HD Photos plugin that will download, install and run the TiVo Desktop hdphotos 
HME application integrated into Galleon similar to what it does for TiVo Desktop. 
(you must open TCP port 7111 on your firewall) 
* Reimplemented skin resource loading so they don't use as much memory and cpu 
* Added scalable backgrounds that fit the screen in HD mode for pictures and music 
* Fixed the HD playbar in the music app so it draws properly 
* Fixed layout on music player screen when in HD mode 
* Increased font size on music app in HD mode for all screens 
* Fixed screen saver on music app to fill the entire screen 
* Fixed lyrics downloading to grab from a different source since lyrictracker is down 
* Fix MacOS problems (tracker #1760027) 
* Upgraded Movie Rentals app to 0.8 
* Fixed missing jars in windows installer 
* Added service wrapper for unix release and a Makefile to do "make install" or "make uninstall" 
* Added a global screen saver framework for all apps that extend BApplication and AppFactory 
* Added a bouncing screen saver to display cover art and track title for music player apps

Known problems: 
* tracker on music in HD is goofy 
* not all galleon skins in HD don't cover screen--use tivo skins 
* still some layout glitches in HD 
* still some HD menu highlights are too big for text


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

What is it checking for Java Installs? Each time I install Galleon, it pops up some Java check, suggests I do not have "whatever" and asks permission to proceed. But I do have Java.

Just curious.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

fred2 said:


> What is it checking for Java Installs? Each time I install Galleon, it pops up some Java check, suggests I do not have "whatever" and asks permission to proceed. But I do have Java.
> 
> Just curious.


What version of Java do you have? What Operating System?

Tim S

From http://galleon.tv/



> Native windows release is no longer supported--use the regular version.
> You must have Java 5 JRE or higher installed--none is included.
> 
> If you have Java 6, the installer will whine but it's safe to continue.


Link to Check Java Version
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the Java info.

Running the HD Photos, I was into a subdirectory and images were painting. When I selected the first image, I got an error to the effect x 50006 or something similar.

It did not kill the tivo. But then I clicked Internet Images and I got a GRAY SCREEN. Finally, pressing Tivo got me back to live-tv.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

fred2 said:


> Thanks for the Java info.
> 
> Running the HD Photos, I was into a subdirectory and images were painting. When I selected the first image, I got an error to the effect x 50006 or something similar.
> 
> It did not kill the tivo. But then I clicked Internet Images and I got a GRAY SCREEN. Finally, pressing Tivo got me back to live-tv.


Hmm. Interesting. Is there any exceptions in the logs? For the most part, the hdphotos are the same as the ones in tivodesktop. It does however override the loading of files to read from directories rather than the picture service that desktop provides. So there could be errors loading the image for some reason.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for....

Here's an exerpt from a log:

21:49:51,343 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initialized Hibernate
21:49:52,406 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using port 7288
21:49:53,890 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] CalypsoServer - Starting up calypso...
21:49:53,890 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HDPhotos$HDPhotosFactory - Starting hdphotos process: java -Xmx128M -classpath hdphotos-ext.jar;hdphotos.jar;hme-host-sample.jar "-Dhdphotos.path=All Photos|c:\Photos" -Dcom.tivo.calypso.host=localhost:4318 "-Dcom.tivo.hdphotos.title=HD Photos" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main --exitwithcalypso --port 7111 --class com.tivo.hme.hdphotos.HDPhotos
21:49:54,078 INFO [Calypso Server] CalypsoServer - Accepting calypso connections on port 4318
21:49:54,218 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HDPhotos$HDPhotosFactory - HDPhotos process started on port 7111
21:49:54,218 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
21:49:54,218 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
21:49:54,218 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
21:49:54,218 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://192.168.1.100:7288/Music/
21:49:55,281 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: Instance ID = 000079c0bffb46c1
21:49:55,281 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: hme-host-sample version: tivo_bcse 1.4.0.20061207
21:49:55,453 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: LOG: HDPhotos.init()
21:49:55,468 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: LOG: HD Photos Version: 1.7a1
21:49:55,671 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: added factory
21:49:55,687 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: MDNS: http://192.168.1.100:7111/hdphotos/
21:49:56,296 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://192.168.1.100:7288/InternetImages/
21:49:57,671 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://192.168.1.100:7288/Weather/
21:50:00,343 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using RMI port 1099
21:50:00,390 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using PC publishing port 8081
21:50:00,718 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - org.jawin.COMException: 80040154: Class not registered

21:50:00,718 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Could not find TiVo Beacon service
21:50:00,718 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.net.BindException: Address already in use: Cannot bind
21:50:00,718 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] BroadcastThread - High frequency enabled
21:50:00,718 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Broadcast port=2191
21:50:01,625 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: debug: Calypso host = localhost:4318
21:50:01,625 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: debug: Calypso blocking ID = null
21:50:01,625 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: debug: Calypso URL = http://localhost:4318/TiVoConnect?Command=BlockUntilTerminate
21:50:01,625 INFO [Calypso Server] CalypsoServer - Received calypso connection :/127.0.0.1:4326
21:50:02,515 ERROR [Thread-25] Tools - Image Error
21:50:02,531 ERROR [Thread-20] Tools - Invalid internet image: /Snoqualmie/HyakWest/HyakWest.jpg
21:58:48,218 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: 192.168.1.102 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hdphotos/
21:58:48,218 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.1.102 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
21:58:48,265 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.1.102 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /InternetImages/
21:58:48,281 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.1.102 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /Weather/
21:58:58,312 INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: SDK debug level = 1. Will log: errors,warnings


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, one little thing in the HDPhotos....

I _THINK_ that in the regular Photo app, the files sorted differently.

I have Photo1, Photo2....... Photo11. I believe that the other app sorted the Photo11 at the end, now it appears it sorted after the Photo1 folder. And, yes, I know too many sorts do that sorting 1, 11, 111, etc rather than 1, 2, 3, 11, 111, etc.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, I don't think I implemented sorting so they are sorted how the filesystem sorts them.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, none of those errors are relevant to hdphotos. Basically the ones that have "[ProcessReader:" in it are the logs on the external process that it launches. And then there also might be some labeled as HDPhotos. So I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Really like the screen saver, Dave. Of course, on my own trouble-plagued setup, the images will get frozen on one artist's images despite the changing songs. And the screen saver itself froze for a bit. I backed out of it with a button push, so not sure if it would have corrected itself if I'd waited.

Haven't been able to make a connection to the lyrics site, however.

Thanks for all the work you do on this, by the way.

(in the time it's taken me to write the above, the screen saver and player both seem to have locked up...but again, remember how screwy everything is on my end.........and it's back...but I did hit a button and kick it out of the screen saver....then it went back into screen saver and Frank Sinatra kept bouncing around the screen while We A Rasta played in the background, and then when Wilco kicked, Old Blue Eyes was still there, and Galleon was still fetching new Sinatra images...though the title on the screen saver in both cases was correct)

UPDATE: Went ahead and attached the log of this behavior....it shows the sinatra (and some other errors) bit in this snippet:

```
13:18:02,799  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:18:10,651 ERROR [Thread-18] Mp3File - EDU.oswego.cs.dl.util.concurrent.TimeoutException: X:\Music\Rock & Roll\E-L\Los Lobos\Good Morning Aztlan\09 - Get to this.mp3
13:18:13,144  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360448.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:21:37,718  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:22:12,719  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360449.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:23:01,799  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360450.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:25:28,590  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360451.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:26:45,231  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:28:10,874 ERROR [Thread-46] Tools - Image Error
13:28:10,894 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /pics/Velvet_Underground_and_Nico_the_the_Velvet_Underground_White_Light_White_Heat-nUE0pQbiY2ygLJqypl5uoJS6o24hL29gY2ygLJqypl9DY0VjZQNjZmSKJIxhZQVhK1AQGIcnJycnJycsYzcjMj==.jpg
13:28:21,209 ERROR [Thread-47] Tools - Image Error
13:28:21,229 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /mediawiki/images/thumb/1/1b/Velvet_Underground.jpg/350px-Velvet_Underground.jpg
13:28:48,097  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:30:11,938 ERROR [Thread-53] Tools - Image Error
13:30:11,938 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /img/502f4230303037363549414f2e30322e5f53434d5a5a5a5a5a5a5a5f.jpg
13:32:33,421  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360452.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:35:07,933 ERROR [Thread-74] Tools - Image Error
13:35:07,953 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /pictures/artists/Velvet_Underground.jpg
13:35:28,994 ERROR [Thread-77] Tools - Image Error
13:35:28,994 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /content/music/60/154060.jpg
13:35:29,945  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360453.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:37:27,734  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:38:00,682  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 I/O Exception handling  HTTP GET 5470517/360453.mp3: Software caused connection abort: socket write error
13:38:00,772  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360454.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:38:01,323  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 I/O Exception handling  HTTP GET 5470517/360454.mp3: Software caused connection abort: socket write error
13:38:01,363  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360455.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:40:35,955  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:43:05,019  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:43:05,260  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360456.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:45:05,503 ERROR [Thread-117] Tools - Image Error
13:45:05,523 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /pics/My_Way_The_Best_of_Frank_Sinatra-nUE0pQbiY2ygLJqypl5uoJS6o24hL29gY2ygLJqypl9DY0VjZQNjZwEGGR0hZQVhK1AQGIcnJycnJycsYzcjMj==.jpg
13:45:06,905  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:45:58,369 ERROR [Thread-120] Tools - Image Error
13:45:58,389 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /pics/The_Frank_Sinatra_Collection-nUE0pQbiY2ygLJqypl5uoJS6o24hL29gY2ygLJqypl9DY0VjZQNjZwD2Gx8hZQVhK1AQGIcnJycnJycsYzcjMj==.jpg
13:46:29,644 ERROR [Thread-121] Tools - Image Error
13:46:29,644 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /pics/My_Way_The_Best_of_Frank_Sinatra-nUE0pQbiY2ygLJqypl5uoJS6o24hL29gY2ygLJqypl9DY0VjZQNjZwEGGRjhZQVhK1AQGIcnJycnJycsYzcjMj==.jpg
13:47:10,062  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360457.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:47:31,142  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:47:37,551 ERROR [Cover Changer] MusicInfo - java.lang.NullPointerException: Could not retrieve web image
13:49:35,070  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:50:04,893  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
13:51:27,682  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360458.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
13:52:11,495  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
13:52:13,108 ERROR [Thread-141] Tools - Image Error
13:52:13,108 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /wiki/images/thumb/4/43/350px-Wilco.jpg
13:54:12,469  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360459.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:02:38,547 ERROR [Thread-169] Tools - Image Error
14:03:00,549 ERROR [Cover Changer] Tools - Invalid internet image: /downloads/dashboard/music/images/wilcotourwidget_200603141008.jpg
14:03:30,121  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360460.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:06:17,572  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360461.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:10:47,861  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360462.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:15:43,866  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360463.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:18:23,646  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360464.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:22:26,275  INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
14:22:26,625  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360465.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:22:26,906 ERROR [Cover Changer] MusicInfo - java.lang.NullPointerException: Could not retrieve web image
14:24:22,221  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 5470517/360466.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
14:24:28,531  INFO [master] ScreenSaverManager - Enabling screen saver
```


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

As an update, this version of 2.5 is most definitely working better on my system (on a basic, music playing level) than the last. That's fantastic. There are wiggy little issues (extended gaps between songs, an inability to connect to the new lyrics site even once), but all in all, it's made my life much better.

Note, I'm not running an HD setup and so have no clue as to those features.

One thing that nags at me, and has for the last few iterations of TiVo, going back before development restarted I think, is the way the images will get stuck. In this latest version, it's picked up a strange new twist, which I described above. (i.e., songs will continue to move from artist to artist, while the images continue to be randomly fetched from the web for the first artist playing when the screen saver kicks in). 

Before now, the images would just get stuck at a certain point and not change at all. I'd fix this by going to the lyrictracker screen (which worked maybe once out of every forty or fifty times) and then going back to the player, where the images would begin again their regularly scheduled business -- until they froze again, wherein I'd do this yet again.

Any ideas why this would be happening and, hopefully, what I can do to make it work as designed?


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hate to be a thread hog, but Galleon froze up and somehow caused my TiVo to reboot itself. No, I hadn't been delivered the update...the music froze, the screen saver lovked, and then boom. Tivo was powering up. Weird. Never happened before.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just did the reboot thing again, though after playing music continuously for more than an hour. it's progress. But the tivo reboots have me concerned.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

On the new Galleon 2.5. I get this when the music player gos dark I get the tivo guy on the TV screen. Any one get else get this??
 Galleon 2.5 works just fine no problems :up: 
Angel


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

I upgraded Galleon from 2.4.1 to 2.5 and it has started crashing repeatedly with http errors. It randomly hangs when trying to access the Music Organizer App and the reports the error 0x50005. I've never had Galleon behave like this.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm attaching the latest log, which covered the time when TiVo rebooted twice while running Galleon. Doesn't happen unless Galleon is running, and by the looks of this log, all kinds of strange goings on are, uh, going on. Anyone see anything here that can be addressed on my end?

These Galleon-triggered reboots are really starting to trouble me.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Im using 2.5...i can see the Music Orgainzer/Weather/Desktop apps (basically anything that i install). They work fine via Tivo, yet when i try to find the tivo box using the Preferences tab in Galleon, galleon can't find it.

Its a Tivo HD via wifi

I can ping the Tivo HD fine.

I also have Tivo Desktop 2.5 installed.

any ideas ? - or is this because of Tivo2Go and MRV not enabled yet?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

mitch2k2 said:


> I'm attaching the latest log, which covered the time when TiVo rebooted twice while running Galleon. Doesn't happen unless Galleon is running, and by the looks of this log, all kinds of strange goings on are, uh, going on. Anyone see anything here that can be addressed on my end?
> 
> These Galleon-triggered reboots are really starting to trouble me.


Don't know what's causing the reboots. Looking at the latest log, it rebooted at the bold line and there is nothing being logged before that which points to the problem. It looks like you listened to 5 or so seconds worth of a song, then hit next about 3 times. Maybe that has something to do with it, but other than that, I'm stumped. There is insufficient logging in galleon like I've mentioned before. Same goes for those exceptions about the data for the BLOB being too large. It doesn't log the url of the cover image it was trying to insert so I'll never know which images had the problems.

16:50:36,155 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 30144580/426035.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
16:53:55,141 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 30144580/426036.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
16:58:22,025 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 30144580/426037.mp3 HTTP GET - to factory /Music/
*17:00:36,779 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.2.10 I/O Exception handling HTTP GET 30144580/426037.mp3: Software caused connection abort: socket write error*
17:00:42,286 INFO [Cover Changer] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected
17:00:42,286 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - connection to receiver closed


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah. It had frozen prior to that, and I was trying to get it unstuck by moving ahead to the next song. After nothing happened after ten or fifteen seconds, I probably tried again. But the lock up occurred prior to that.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm curious what peoples comments are on the Linux implementation?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What kind of comments are you looking for?

I've been running Galleon on Linux for a long time, since the pre-release days (and JavaHMO before that). It works great. Now that Dave has added a Makefile for easy installs/upgrades, it's even better.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

windracer said:


> It works great. Now that Dave has added a Makefile for easy installs/upgrades, it's even better.


What does the -T option of your Linux's cp command do?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

There is an updated Makefile without the -T command used.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354332&page=5&pp=30


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ocntscha said:


> What does the -T option of your Linux's cp command do?


Nothing ... my distro's cp command doesn't _have_ the -T option. According to online man pages it's supposed to "treat DEST as a normal file."


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Since 2.5.0 and even with the new 2.5.1 I can't get the weather application to run anymore. 
When i go to access it on the tivo I get the following error:

An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a write (0xffff).

Then looking at my logs it looks like it died here:

21:21:20,400 DEBUG [Acceptor] AppFactory - Loading stream: Dekadens.ttf
21:21:23,214 DEBUG [Acceptor] AppFactory - Loading stream: skin/weather/32.png
21:21:24,266 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected
21:21:24,268 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - Unexpected error: java.awt.AWTError: Toolkit not found: com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit

And this is on a SD Tivo this is happening I don't have a HD Tivo.

Any one have any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's working fine for me on my S3 and S2 (version 2.5.1, running on Linux).


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

windracer said:


> It's working fine for me on my S3 and S2 (version 2.5.1, running on Linux).


If you have the photos plugin set up, not the new HD one but the regular old photos plugin, can you try a little experiment? View some photos on your tivo. Then get out of the photos on your tivo, go back to watching live tv, whatever. Then check on your Linux box with the lsof command and see if those photos are still being held open by Galleon.

```
lsof | egrep -i jpeg\|jpg
```
 ought to do the trick assuming the photos are jpegs.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Now that Galleon supports the HD Photos app, I turned off the "old" one. But yeah, tomorrow I can check this out.


----------



## troycarpenter (Sep 5, 2001)

mitch2k2 said:


> I'm attaching the latest log, which covered the time when TiVo rebooted twice while running Galleon. Doesn't happen unless Galleon is running, and by the looks of this log, all kinds of strange goings on are, uh, going on. Anyone see anything here that can be addressed on my end?
> 
> These Galleon-triggered reboots are really starting to trouble me.


I have seen the TiVo reboot twice this morning. I was using the Jukebox application, and it was the first time I was using galleon since I upgraded to 2.5.0. I just installed 2.5.1, but I don't see anything in the release notes that mentions the reboots.

Oh yeah, I'm not sure I like the tivo dude bouncing around my screen...is there any way to make that configurable? And when I was listening to shoutcast, the tivo-dude just sat in the lower right corner and never moved.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey001 said:


> Since 2.5.0 and even with the new 2.5.1 I can't get the weather application to run anymore.
> When i go to access it on the tivo I get the following error:
> 
> An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a write (0xffff).
> ...


com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit was a class that was removed. So you're probably using old wrapper.conf files somehow. I would suggest just saving your configure.xml and delete everything else and reinstall.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ocntscha said:


> If you have the photos plugin set up, not the new HD one but the regular old photos plugin, can you try a little experiment?


Well, I tried this, but apparently I don't have lsof on my Linux box, so I'm unable to tell if Galleon is leaving behind open files. Everything looks okay to me though (at least through ps).


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

I figured it out. The issue was with the startup script i was using:

I was use this one:

http://galleon.tv/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,26/func,view/id,901/catid,9/

It was the only thing I didn't update.

Anyway I got the new startup script to work but i had to comment out this:

# Source function library.
. /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions

That line seems to error out on Suse Linux.

When attempting to use the run.sh or the new start up script i get this error:

Jennifer:/etc/init.d # ./galleon start
./galleon: line 14: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions: No such file or directory

With the line commented out i can run it with out issue now. Not sure if this will cause issue down the road but it works now thanks.

Everything is working great now.

The only thing i am seeing issue with now is the MovieRental App for Netflix the shipped Titles is coming up blank.

All the other list come up fine.

But other then that everything looks great now if Tivo would only fix the subfolder issue they created with 8.3.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey001 said:


> . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions


I did a quick search and apparently SuSE linux doesn't use that file. Instead it uses /etc/rc.status to report status. Why does everything always have to be so difficult. 



Airey001 said:


> The only thing i am seeing issue with now is the MovieRental App for Netflix the shipped Titles is coming up blank.


You are correct. So now is the first time to test the auto update feature I added for the scraping templates. The software will do a check no more than once a day and only happens when you run the movie rentals app. So try restarting the server (or wait a day) and then start the app on your tivo and it should update the template files and should say so in the logs. Once you get the new templates, it should show the shipped list properly. Let me know if it all works so I know if the update mechanism works. 
Thanks,
David


----------



## Airey001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks David!

Just to let you know I have tested the auto update feature all day and it doesn't appear to have worked.

My logs say:

19:11:37,636 INFO [Acceptor] TemplateFactory - Checking for updates...http://movierentals.sourceforge.net/templates templateSet=netflix
19:11:37,968 INFO [Acceptor] TemplateFactory - No updates at this time.

However when i manually downloaded the zip file and placed it in /usr/share/galleon/conf/templates

It worked, though i noticed that the "My Queue" stopped working in this new template!

So i took a look and should this line be commented out of the movie_queue.xslt file?

<xsl:template match="/">
<movieLists>

<xsl:apply-templates select=".//x:div[@id='athome']" mode="shippedList" />
</movieLists>
</xsl:template>

Once I uncommented it "My Queue" Started working again.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Airey001 said:


> Thanks David!
> 
> Just to let you know I have tested the auto update feature all day and it doesn't appear to have worked.
> 
> ...


Oops, crap. I was debugging so I commented out the queue section so I could see the results easier. I guess I forgot to enable it again. I'll fix that.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

windracer said:


> Well, I tried this, but apparently I don't have lsof on my Linux box, so I'm unable to tell if Galleon is leaving behind open files. Everything looks okay to me though (at least through ps).


Well thanks for the effort. No lsof huh? That's surprising. You should fix that, any self respecting Linux geek should have lsof on their box. You might try

```
urpmi lsof
```
I filed a bug report about this problem in April 2006 and am still seeing it in these latest versions of Galleon. It would be nice to have someone else independantly confirm the problem.

By the way though Galleon developers, in case your reading, I must say that all in all Galleon is completely awesome!! I've been using JavaHMO on my Linux box since about the time it came out and switched to Galleon a couple years ago. Its nice to have some lyrics again. I love the weather use that all the time. Photos are great to, when people come over I love to pop up a little slide show of vacation pictures or what not right there on the TV made even more impressive by the transition special effects.


----------



## Ellipse (Jul 13, 2001)

I have been running Galleon for quite some time on a Kubuntu box. Now I am trying to run the newest version (2.5.1) and after running the 'make install' and dealing with the new requirements of THAT fun (no '/etc/rc.d/init.d/functions' and no 'chkconfig' for example) it is refusing to work.

The TiVos have stopped discovering the server on their own AND when I manually set the IP address for them to look at it, the log shows that they make the connection, but the TiVos still do not run the apps. 

Any ideas?

(P.S. - I like the fact there is an installer. Thank you. I just wish it was written so that it would work on Kubuntu without modifications.)


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Ellipse said:


> I have been running Galleon for quite some time on a Kubuntu box. Now I am trying to run the newest version (2.5.1) and after running the 'make install' and dealing with the new requirements of THAT fun (no '/etc/rc.d/init.d/functions' and no 'chkconfig' for example) it is refusing to work.
> 
> The TiVos have stopped discovering the server on their own AND when I manually set the IP address for them to look at it, the log shows that they make the connection, but the TiVos still do not run the apps.
> 
> ...


I would check the firewall to make sure packets aren't getting denied for auto discovery. Oh, and another thing, do you have ipv6 enabled? If so, the core HME sdk has issues with it. My tivo wouldn't detect it unless I disabled ipv6 on my linux server.

As for the install script, how do you not have chkconfig? That's a pretty standard linux tool to install your service. How do you normally install your service? 
I've never heard of kubuntu, just ubuntu. Does your system have /sbin/service? If you figure out how to modify the Makefile so it installs the service properly, I can incorporate those changes back into the original one.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

This thread may be of interest to you *s2kdave*:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20583

The thread's a bit old, but my feisty install still doesn't have chkconfig( I *think* it inherited that trait from debian). There are several suggested solutions, including a bash script, an ubuntu package for service management, and a different package that is apparently a port of chkconfig. The bash script MIGHT be the most appropriate for Galleon, as you could include it in the distribution and not need to place yet another requirement on the end-user's system.

HTH, Cassidy


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

I finally got the new version running I had to fixed the ports to run with my firewall. But im having problems with Blockbuster online which gives me this error 'There was an error Loggin in user to the blockbuster online website. Please check your login name and password to make sure it is correct. Well I went to the website and logged in using the same credentials thats in galleon so now I dont know what the problem is.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Are there any errors in the logs?


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

s2kdave said:


> Are there any errors in the logs?


here is the error in the log

18:55:04,071 INFO [Data Ticker] BlockbusterService - logging in user ******@comcast.net...
18:55:04,085 ERROR [Data Ticker] MovieRentalApplication - Error logging in user ******@comcast.net
com.almilli.movierentals.LoginException: A server error occurred when logging in user.
at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.login(BlockbusterService.java:135)
at com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService.login(BlockbusterService.java:148)
at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MovieRentalApplication$1.tick(MovieRentalApplication.java:214)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:143)
Caused by: java.net.UnknownHostException: www.blockbuster.com


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

this is your problem, it can't resolve the hostname:
java.net.UnknownHostException: www.blockbuster.com

You might be having dns problems from the galleon machine, try doing:


```
ping www.blockbuster.com
```
If that fails, then you need to fix your dns problems


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

s2kdave said:


> this is your problem, it can't resolve the hostname:
> java.net.UnknownHostException: www.blockbuster.com
> 
> You might be having dns problems from the galleon machine, try doing:
> ...


Tried it and it pinged correctly. I never had any problems with the other version, but for some reason with this version I had to setup the ports for my firewall the last version it did it automatically and I didnt have to touch the port settings


----------



## WoodySig (Oct 2, 2007)

I can pretty consistently get the Music App to quit when trying to play an album after I get to the 2nd song.

System info:

2k3 Server (Running Windows Firewall - all ports required are open)
TivoHD (8.1.7c2-01-2-652)
Galleon 2.5.1
Music - Categorized by album, so only the album contents are in that folder (Note: I have quite a large music collection from the years, just under 1TB on my USB 2.0 External)
Wireless-G (Tivo G Adapter, DLink G 2314 Router) - Signal always is at least 65% (good) Both Tivo and PC have static IP with great name resolution and speed.

Originally, I was thinking it was the wireless, but when the issue happens consistently after two songs was strange. Then, when I looked at the log, most other people reporting network issues had the "Connection reset by peer: socket write error" first, then the other connection messages second.

11:03:54,328 DEBUG [Acceptor] AppFactory - Loading stream: org/lnicholls/galleon/widget/play.png
11:03:55,000 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - connection to receiver closed
11:03:55,000 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected
11:03:55,000 INFO [Acceptor] ScreenSaverManager - Disabling screen saver
*11:03:55,125 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 I/O Exception handling H.T.T.P G.E.T. 24474423/294938.mp3: Connection reset by peer: socket write error* (Note: Had to change exact syntax and add "." between characters so not to have the message board reject the message)

Within the Log, I have 3 starts and stops - always dying on the 2nd song. I tried the first two instances here with the same song, then the 3rd instance starting on the 3rd song where it died on the 4th:

START: 10:56:17,171 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 24474423/294937.mp3 H.T.T.P. G.E.T. - to factory /GalleonMusic/
STOP: 11:03:55,125 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 I/O Exception handling H.T.T.P. G.E.T. 24474423/294938.mp3: Connection reset by peer: socket write error

START: 11:13:50,375 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 16781548/294937.mp3 H.T.T.P. G.E.T. - to factory /GalleonMusic/
STOP: 11:19:11,312 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 I/O Exception handling H.T.T.P. G.E.T. 16781548/294938.mp3: Connection reset by peer: socket write error

START: 11:35:14,546 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 19023494/294939.mp3 H.T.T.P G.E.T. - to factory /GalleonMusic/
STOP: 11:41:48,265 INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.0.220 I/O Exception handling H.T.T.P. G.E.T. 19023494/294940.mp3: Connection reset by peer: socket write error

ideas?


----------

